# Contacted by possible scammer.



## Vrollin (May 24, 2014)

Hello, just got contacted with a possible scammer attempt through the for sale section, member name asilva

"Hope You are doing great,i have it for sale if You are still interested i will need Your email for details...thanks

asilva "

0 posts, only just signed up.


----------



## flint757 (May 24, 2014)

Contact the mods directly and they'll most likely take care of it.


----------



## Vrollin (May 24, 2014)

Any tips on where I would find them to contact?


----------



## flint757 (May 24, 2014)

Either contact them, off the top of my head there's MaxofMetal, Randy, DJpharoah, or if he made a post you can click the 3rd icon below feedback score, the one with an exclamation mark, and report him via his post.


----------



## Alex (May 24, 2014)

It's already taken care of. Thanks for the heads up.


----------

